# switched to TOTW, now all dogs have gas



## 2Labs1Yorkie (Oct 21, 2010)

I have two lab mixes, and one yorkie. I switched all of them from royal canin to TOTW a couple weeks ago. I made the switch over about a week and a half, mixing the new food with the old food in increasing increments. Now all three of them have really, really bad, smelly gas. Is this normal? Or a result of switching from grain to grain-free? The gas has been going on for for a few days now, and seems to be getting worse. None of them had gas before switching food. Thanks for any insight/advice!


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Even though RC and TOTW have similar calorie counts per cup perhaps the higher protein and fat in TOTW is throwing them for a loop right now. Just for a couple days try cutting back on the food by 10-20% to see if it helps then increase each meal by a small spoonful until at an amount that keeps them at the proper weight.


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

I agree with Sassymom. The higher protein levels and fat are almost certainly to blame. Give it a little more time and adjust their food intake a bit to account for the higher levels fo fat and protein and I think you will notice that the gas situation will soon correct itself. I had no issues when I changed over to TOTW from Chicken Soup, but the protein and fat levels were much more similar to one another than you are dealing with. Also, I made the adjustment over a much longer period of time, only because I had much more of the old food to use up before switching completely to the TOTW. Good luck - I think if you are able to stick it out, you will be happy with the long term results of the switch.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

*Someone once told me*

you can pretend it is laughing gas. Plug your nose around the furnace it should go away but if you can't stand it add a tablespoon of plain non fat yogurt to their meal then wean it away when you get towards the end of the tub so you can tell if there is an improvement with the diet change. There is probably egg in the Taste of the Wild Formula you got that and the different carb sources is what is contributing to the furnace. :frown:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

its not TOTW. All of my guys had gas when I went grain free/high protein. 

Takes time. I read somewhere that it can take a couple months for a Dogs digestive system to completely adjust. 

Also, watch qty's. Too much food can cause bad gas. 

One of the biggest mistakes with the super premiums is feeding too much.


----------



## 2Labs1Yorkie (Oct 21, 2010)

It seems a little better today, so I will definitely give it more time. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't somehow making them sick. I will try adjusting the amount of food and mixing some yogurt as well. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

You may want to try some digestive enzymes, that usually takes care of gas and other stomach issues.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

My dogs had bad gas and huge poops on TOTW no matter how much or how little of it I fed to them. Remember, "grain free" isn't "carb free". Some dogs don't tolerate carbs well at all, which isn't surprising for carnivores. I moved to raw and never looked back. Very little gas now. But every dog is different. I just wanted to offer a different view on TOTW from my experience.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

I dont think its TOTW causing gas either.

and my dogs have amazingly small poops on TOTW. 

every dog is different though! if the gas doesnt stop before too long i would consider changing to another food just in case.

i second the digestive enzyme idea!


----------



## vigornj (Nov 4, 2010)

I went through the same problem with my male dobe...

Switched him over from Avoderm to TOTW, had some gas issues in the beginning but after a week or two all things returned to normal


----------

